# Stealing electricity



## dutch29681 (Nov 16, 2009)

Dose Amy one no how to steal electricty....Ian planing on 250-300 plants power would be to exspensive


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 16, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Dose Amy one no how to steal electricty....Ian planing on 250-300 plants power would be to exspensive


 
You will definitely evetually get cought don't risk it pal.


----------



## The Real Peter Parker (Nov 16, 2009)

Hook your power [in] line directly to your house, around your meter. You are sure to get busted, ha ha. The only time I cheat the lines is when I'm welding, but haven't been doing too much of that here at college.


----------



## 87043 (Nov 16, 2009)

The Real Peter Parker said:


> Hook your power [in] line directly to your house, around your meter. You are sure to get busted, ha ha. The only time I cheat the lines is when I'm welding, but haven't been doing too much of that here at college.


 
Yeah, get a bucket of water, take your shoes off.....


----------



## gcvt420 (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread is full of fail.


----------



## lloydx (Nov 16, 2009)

I hear of people cheating hydro all the time still not sure how its done tho


----------



## Botanist Bob (Nov 16, 2009)

Easy

Call up and tell your energy provider that you are moving house, and you want your account closed.

You pay the final bill, and tell them you will ring them with your new address once you have moved in.

You dont move.

THe power stays on.

You dont have to pay for it.

simple.

I haven&#8217;t paid a bill in 9 months, and the ones that do come are addressed &#8220;Dear customer&#8221;. They have no idea i am still here.

And if they do catch on, the worst that can happen is you have to pay the money you already owe.


----------



## lloydx (Nov 16, 2009)

ya but then out of know where BAMM 4000$ hydro bill....


----------



## Sp32 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yay police come to your door investigating electric and stumble across 300 plants


Man dont plan stupid shit on your obvious first grow


----------



## Botanist Bob (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont know about where you live, but where i'm from the police dont investigate unpaid, nameless electricity accounts


----------



## lloydx (Nov 17, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> I dont know about where you live, but where i'm from the police dont investigate unpaid, nameless electricity accounts


No but who ever owns the proprety might. I though when you moved out of a place and got your electricity canceled it returned to the landlords name, so wouldent they be getting the bills?


----------



## Botanist Bob (Nov 17, 2009)

No, bills come addressed "Dear Customer"

The electricity provider does not know who the hell the land lord is.


----------



## lloydx (Nov 17, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> No, bills come addressed "Dear Customer"
> 
> The electricity provider does not know who the hell the land lord is.


must be diffrent where I'm from I remember moving into an apartment and waiting almost two months to get my electricity put into my name and the landlords told me they could of evicted me for it and they wanted me to pay the bill, never did tho


----------



## howhighru (Nov 17, 2009)

dont do it PRISON would suck man


----------



## wordtothewise (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't steal...you make us all look bad. The movement to make cannabis worldly accepted is being ruined by people like you who make us look bad. There so many of us who rather make this a legal enterprise, and very few like you who are just plain old criminals. Get off this site because you don't deserve help.


----------



## redi jedi (Nov 17, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> Easy
> 
> Call up and tell your energy provider that you are moving house, and you want your account closed.
> 
> ...


Doesn't work in my neck of the woods....The power will be disconnected to any house or apartment that doesn't have a listed owner/occupant. 

When I bought my house, I told my utility company I was moving in a month later than I really did. The utility already knew the date the previous owners had moved out and told me since there will be more than a week between occupancies, they will have to shut off the power. And I will have to pay a fee to have it turned back on......didn't quite work out as planned...


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Nov 17, 2009)

This won't work. You can try rigging the meter, lots of places online show you how. But you'll get caught AND your plants will get found. Just pay the damn bill, your harvest will more than cover the costs.


----------



## TheLastJuror (Nov 17, 2009)

Ganjatopolis said:


> This won't work. You can try rigging the meter, lots of places online show you how. But you'll get caught AND your plants will get found. Just pay the damn bill, your harvest will more than cover the costs.


 no doubt about that...anyone who thinks else better go run in the freeway


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 17, 2009)

You can afford the HID lights, the fans, the water, the nutrients, the clones, and ALL of the small crap that's involved with growing THREE HUNDRED plants . . . but you can't afford the power? You clearly have no idea what you're getting yourself into. I would say good luck, but I don't really wish it and it wouldn't do you any good anyway. 

Don't drop the soap! LOL.


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 17, 2009)

If I could neg rep you, I would.

Get out of here.


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 17, 2009)

stupid is as stupid does. some will never learn or be smart enough to not get in trouble. be sure to start a thread on how to deal with the police/courts from stealing electricity when your caught. My guess between months 6-9 from start of stealing...busted. Somebody want to get a poll running on how long it will take for this dude to get busted...


----------



## superdave5 (Nov 17, 2009)

Not worth the thousands of dollars in fines and or 10 years in jail. Bascially you have to tap into the hot line that goes into you meter but it must be tapped before the meter I believe. Not sure how or where but it can be done. Honestly not smart man... at all.


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 17, 2009)

reported this thread.


----------



## 2822bubba (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey you guys dont give this guy such a hard time my friend buys these houses at the courthouse all the time. all they do is cut the drywall under the panel and cut the pipe (the big one ) with some nylon string, then take the wire and cut it and put a leg on 1 hot leg and run 1 to the ground and hope you don't get shocked to death lol. 300 plants is gonna take about 900 of elec a month and your elec company will see the missing power in the neighborhood and you will get caught anyway.


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 17, 2009)

wordtothewise said:


> Don't steal...you make us all look bad. The movement to make cannabis worldly accepted is being ruined by people like you who make us look bad. There so many of us who rather make this a legal enterprise, and very few like you who are just plain old criminals. Get off this site because you don't deserve help.


I could not agree more. 

Individuals such as the OP sully the entire movement. We are *not* criminals, but the norms see the scumbags who smoke and lump us all together.

If you cannot afford to pay for the electricity, you have *no business* growing. 

I can't believe I am actually *discouraging* someone from growing.


----------



## Relaxed (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I could not agree more.
> 
> Individuals such as the OP sully the entire movement. We are *not* criminals, but the norms see the scumbags who smoke and lump us all together.
> 
> ...


 correction. your not discouraging him from growing your asking him not to steal shortning his freedom.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 17, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> If you cannot afford to pay for the electricity, you have *no business* growing.
> 
> I can't believe I am actually *discouraging* someone from growing.


You're not discouraging his desire to grow. You're providing him with some common sense.


----------



## madcatter (Nov 17, 2009)

WTF? you are playing with fire in a big way..... B _STED,,,, the only thing missing is you and you wont be for long.... felony grow, felony theft,,,, ouch, Why don't ya start cooking crank?


----------



## GPD.831 (Nov 17, 2009)

I know a really inexpensive way to grow 300 plants. It would probably wipe out most of your bill. 

*outdoor.*


----------



## odinfolk (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeh, when no one's looking, go to your neighbor's house w/ a nap sack, and throw all of his electricity in it and take off!


----------



## bobtokes (Nov 17, 2009)

Botanist Bob said:


> Easy
> 
> Call up and tell your energy provider that you are moving house, and you want your account closed.
> 
> ...


where i live they send a meter reader out
if he cant read the meter they send out a estimated bill if the bill isnt paid within 8 weeks the electricity is cut off.

its dangerous messing about with the electricity supply 
you will get busted.
but its upto you

THINK SMART


----------



## Imlovinit (Nov 17, 2009)

Don't steal electricity, besides the fact that it screws someone innocent; you could also get electrocuted. I've been zapped a couple of times and let me tell you.....OUCH!


----------



## steezy (Nov 17, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> You can afford the HID lights, the fans, the water, the nutrients, the clones, and ALL of the small crap that's involved with growing THREE HUNDRED plants . . . but you can't afford the power? You clearly have no idea what you're getting yourself into. I would say good luck, but I don't really wish it and it wouldn't do you any good anyway.
> 
> Don't drop the soap! LOL.


Yo if your growing say a basement full of plants, which seems is what this guy wants. You can't just pay that massive bill and not go away unnoticed, obviously he's gotta steal power, its so frowned upon, but most of the weed in canada is grown on stolen electricity. yea some people have 30 plants and are payin bills but the majority of indoor weed comes from the commercial growhouses. 

OP:
your gonna want to drill a hole through your foundation in the basement wall where the meter is outside your house (i dunno about you southerners without basements though, i guess less drilling involved). Test the wires to find which one is the main line to your house, and then throw a T clamp on it with high gauge wire to divert power to a seperate box in your basement, then you can run your lights/fans/etc off that box. Make sure to wear rubber boots and gloves for all of it especially the drilling so you dont kill yourself.

If you dont know how to undertake any part of that, then dont.. or.. partner up with an electrician in it.


----------



## tea tree (Nov 17, 2009)

why not try without lights. Everyone just assumes light is what weed needs. Be a ground breaker. fear in the enemy here.


----------



## growin4myhead (Nov 17, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Dose Amy one no how to steal electricty....Ian planing on 250-300 plants power would be to exspensive



Hey, No offense there, But if our going to grow that many plants, You ought to be able to pay the damn electric! Its far less suspicious to pay a bigger bill than to risk stealing it. It's people like you that give growers a bad name!

Also. As long as you pay your bill on time every time the electric company is not going to give you up! don't be stupid they want the $$$ they don't care if it comes from one house or 10....just dont miss a bill.


----------



## super2200 (Nov 17, 2009)

growin4myhead said:


> Hey, No offense there, But if our going to grow that many plants, You ought to be able to pay the damn electric! Its far less suspicious to pay a bigger bill than to risk stealing it. It's people like you that give growers a bad name!
> 
> Also. As long as you pay your bill on time every time the electric company is not going to give you up! don't be stupid they want the $$$ they don't care if it comes from one house or 10....just dont miss a bill.


I agree I have doubled my kph from last year and just pay the dam bill as from EVERYTHING I have read the only people they go after are people stealing the electricity, just pay the dam bill and be done with it. You have enough money to get this going but cant handle the electric bill?


----------



## dontexist21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Step 1) Buy some land out in the middle of no where
Step 2) Buy a glass green house
Step 3) Use the sun to grow big plants


----------



## plantz (Nov 17, 2009)

YOUR A Peacie of shittt guy! dont steal from innocent peoples tax dollars.. it will eventually come back to everyone else.. and you give pot growers a bad name


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## 1mikej (Nov 17, 2009)

you cant grow that many plants without a generator. that much power get you caught by the weekend. i believe 1000watts per bedroom in a house is as high as you wanna go.


----------



## That 5hit (Nov 17, 2009)

Woomeister said:


> reported this thread.


cigarette



odinfolk said:


> Yeh, when no one's looking, go to your neighbor's house w/ a nap sack, and throw all of his electricity in it and take off!


funnest comment i ever read - took me some time to figure it out but when i did i had to some one to stop laughing



tea tree said:


> why not try without lights. Everyone just assumes light is what weed needs. Be a ground breaker. fear in the enemy here.


did not come off as funny - has an asshole vibe to it 



steezy said:


> Yo if your growing say a basement full of plants, which seems is what this guy wants. You can't just pay that massive bill and not go away unnoticed, obviously he's gotta steal power, its so frowned upon, but most of the weed in canada is grown on stolen electricity. yea some people have 30 plants and are payin bills but the majority of indoor weed comes from the commercial growhouses.
> 
> OP:
> your gonna want to drill a hole through your foundation in the basement wall where the meter is outside your house (i dunno about you southerners without basements though, i guess less drilling involved). Test the wires to find which one is the main line to your house, and then throw a T clamp on it with high gauge wire to divert power to a seperate box in your basement, then you can run your lights/fans/etc off that box. Make sure to wear rubber boots and gloves for all of it especially the drilling so you dont kill yourself.
> ...


gr8 answer- i do not advocate stilling anything but if you must know he you go - far to ez to just pay your bill- i'm already to noid about the small grow i have now don't need to be stressing that shit while at work 



IAm5toned said:


>


what's likely to happen, but only in this guy's basement - how do you call 911 on that shit - or what if your the family who finds this guy but dont know he dead and he's still touching the hot wire then you touch him and then some one touches you and so on


----------



## Dilligaf13 (Nov 18, 2009)

Go diesel... Or with that many plants you should be able to pay your bill


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Okay thanks you ass holes. I was asking a simple question.
But I did research it after all the Negative replys.
Now I'm going w/ generators buying lots of gas is not suspicious. Paying for lots of energy is, plus now I don't have to mess w/ all the wires. Besides Ian going off 20 plants clones.
U ask why, well were I am "kush" as they call it here goes for 20-30$.
300 plants will produce 300-400 oz I will sell $5-10gram so 28x400=11,200grams
Which comes out around 112,000 every 3-4 months. $400,000 a year per grow house. 
Now ur thinking ur gonna get locked up right. That's w/ I use illegal immagrants for.no offensive.
So all y'all smart asses w/ now Hummer..?? "Your eventually going to get caught." That's why I'm only going to do it for a year and go legit.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Okay thanks you ass holes. . . . $400,000 a year per grow house.
> Now ur thinking ur gonna get locked up right. That's w/ I use illegal immagrants for.no offensive.
> So all y'all smart asses w/ now Hummer..??


 
Don't drop the soap!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 18, 2009)

Great dream is it not....


----------



## shylas (Nov 18, 2009)

If you have lots of neighbors close by then a generator can still be deemed suspicious


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Okay thanks you ass holes. I was asking a simple question.
> But I did research it after all the Negative replys.
> Now I'm going w/ generators buying lots of gas is not suspicious. Paying for lots of energy is, plus now I don't have to mess w/ all the wires. Besides Ian going off 20 plants clones.
> U ask why, well were I am "kush" as they call it here goes for 20-30$.
> ...


----------



## Nematodes (Nov 18, 2009)

steezy said:


> Yo if your growing say a basement full of plants, which seems is what this guy wants. You can't just pay that massive bill and not go away unnoticed, obviously he's gotta steal power, its so frowned upon, but most of the weed in canada is grown on stolen electricity. yea some people have 30 plants and are payin bills but the majority of indoor weed comes from the commercial growhouses.
> 
> OP:
> your gonna want to drill a hole through your foundation in the basement wall where the meter is outside your house (i dunno about you southerners without basements though, i guess less drilling involved). Test the wires to find which one is the main line to your house, and then throw a T clamp on it with high gauge wire to divert power to a seperate box in your basement, then you can run your lights/fans/etc off that box. Make sure to wear rubber boots and gloves for all of it especially the drilling so you dont kill yourself.
> ...


The explosive reaction when you tap into that wire coming direct from the transformer is going to leave a mark and those rubber gloves and boots will be melted on you like your new skin will be.


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Why ever body hating on me and the generator is 68 sb "average conversation "


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> U ask why, well were I am "kush" as they call it here goes for 20-30$.
> 300 plants will produce 300-400 oz I will sell $5-10gram so 28x400=11,200grams
> Which comes out around 112,000 every 3-4 months. $400,000 a year per grow house.


He's gonna sell 11,200 GRAM BAGS every 3 or 4 months ROTFLMAO 

. . . wait . . . still laughing . . . 

_"There are 3 types of people in this world . . . those that can count, and those that can't."_ Michael Waltrip

You would have to sell 94 grams a day . . . every day. Figure that out!


----------



## Nematodes (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Okay thanks you ass holes. I was asking a simple question.
> But I did research it after all the Negative replys.
> Now I'm going w/ generators buying lots of gas is not suspicious. Paying for lots of energy is, plus now I don't have to mess w/ all the wires. Besides Ian going off 20 plants clones.
> U ask why, well were I am "kush" as they call it here goes for 20-30$.
> ...


Hey now your thinking and if you feed those immagrants enough beans you won't have to pay for gas just get them to fart in buckets and hook up to your generators.


----------



## NinjaToke (Nov 18, 2009)

Nematodes said:


> Hey now your thinking and if you feed those immagrants enough beans you won't have to pay for gas just get them to fart in buckets and hook up to your generators.


You're as much of a fucktard as the op.


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> He's gonna sell 11,200 GRAM BAGS every 3 or 4 months ROTFLMAO
> 
> . . . wait . . . still laughing . . .
> 
> ...




Hahaha....I'm already selling by the lb.
Wtf were u thinking about??? By the gram. ..hahaha...


----------



## shylas (Nov 18, 2009)

OK... This thread should die now


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 18, 2009)

At the risk of coming off rude, you are too *stupid* to grow.

Where to begin? 

*Assuming* you can produce 400 ounces (*25 pounds!*) every three to four months, how do you propose to move that much product without anybody taking notice?

The coppers will almost certainly notice a new major supplier in town, but they will be the *least* of your worries. The local criminal syndicate will *surely* have something to say about it.

And *if* you are able to produce 25 pounds every 3-4 months (LOL!), what makes you think you will be able to move it for for $5 to $10 per gram?

You, my friend, are a *Weed Baron*. 

Have you ever brought in a harvest? Be honest! 

Have you?


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Okay thanks you ass holes. I was asking a simple question.
> But I did research it after all the Negative replys.
> Now I'm going w/ generators buying lots of gas is not suspicious. Paying for lots of energy is, plus now I don't have to mess w/ all the wires. Besides Ian going off 20 plants clones.
> U ask why, well were I am "kush" as they call it here goes for 20-30$.
> ...


 
GTFO of RIU ignorant FUCK


----------



## Nematodes (Nov 18, 2009)

NinjaToke said:


> You're as much of a fucktard as the op.


fucktard Hey thats funny and intelligent and your quick whit is very impressive when you get into the 5th grade you will be very popular with all the other boy's.kiss-ass


----------



## doc111 (Nov 18, 2009)

For all the other kids thinking about stealing power or setting up a grow house so you can become rich, don't do it! It's not worth it if you get caught, and you probably WILL get caught. Be content to grow a few plants, have some good bud to smoke and get a job. Nobody needs that much weed or the kind of money that much weed will bring in. Think real hard before you make a mistake you will most certainly regret for the rest of your life.


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha....y'all start to get of my dick then you sit right back down for round two.
Ive grown out side for 3 years inside for four. Never over 50 plants at a time but I have two partners.
And the local syndicate? ? A bunch of wannabe gangsters and crack heads hell of a lot of cannabis dealers.
Cops are after crack/cocaine here u get a blue ticket for 20grams


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Hahaha....y'all start to get of my dick then you sit right back down for round two.
Ive grown out side for 3 years inside for four. Never over 50 plants at a time but I have two partners.
And the local syndicate? ? A bunch of wannabe gangsters and crack heads hell of a lot of cannabis dealers.
Cops are after crack/cocaine here u get a blue ticket for 20grams


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 18, 2009)

doc111 said:


> For all the other kids thinking about stealing power or setting up a grow house so you can become rich, don't do it! It's not worth it if you get caught, and you probably WILL get caught. Be content to grow a few plants, have some good bud to smoke and get a job. Nobody needs that much weed or the kind of money that much weed will bring in. Think real hard before you make a mistake you will most certainly regret for the rest of your life.


I could not agree more. 

I recently saw a signature here which I saw previously at another site:

No Tell...
No Smell...
No Sell....

Words to live by.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 18, 2009)

No Tell...
No Smell...
No Sell....

Words to live by.  Should be the golden rules....


----------



## terrorizer805 (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Hahaha....y'all start to get of my dick then you sit right back down for round two.
> Ive grown out side for 3 years inside for four. Never over 50 plants at a time but I have two partners.
> And the local syndicate? ? A bunch of wannabe gangsters and crack heads hell of a lot of cannabis dealers.
> Cops are after crack/cocaine here u get a blue ticket for 20grams


 Believe me No one is on your wet pussy kid. Just stating that your a complete idiot for thinking you are going to grow 300 plants with stolen electrictity, you have to be the biggest retard to do something like that. Cops will be after your dumbass too if you start an illegal grow op with stolen electricity.
Use that brain of yours instead of coming up with stupid ideas on how to get rich quick they usually always fail.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Hahaha....y'all start to get of my dick then you sit right back down for round two.
> Ive grown out side for 3 years inside for four. Never over 50 plants at a time but I have two partners.
> And the local syndicate? ? A bunch of wannabe gangsters and crack heads hell of a lot of cannabis dealers.
> Cops are after crack/cocaine here u get a blue ticket for 20grams


 Don't take it personal man. I have to admit it's a tempting thought but most people live in a world where growing that much weed would certainly draw attention and get them hard time if they get caught. If this is your calling then I hope it works out for you. It's just that a lot of us don't like the thought of potheads out there making bad decisions and making the whole marijuana culture look bad.


----------



## smokingrubber (Nov 18, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Hahaha....Ive grown out side for 3 years inside for four. Never over 50 plants at a time but I have two partners.


 
So these two partners . . . 
Partner 1 = "the brains"
Partner 2 = "the money"

That leaves you doing all the kiss-ass


----------



## Johnnyorganic (Nov 18, 2009)

By the way, smart guy, when I refer to the local criminal syndicate I am not talking about the street-level dealers.

I am talking about the guys you *don't* see. The ones who will *slam* your dick in a car door for taking money out of their pockets.

But never mind me. Go ahead with your plan.


----------



## EarthBrite (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> By the way, smart guy, when I refer to the local criminal syndicate I am not talking about the street-level dealers.
> 
> I am talking about the guys you *don't* see. The ones who will *slam* your dick in a car door for taking money out of their pockets.
> 
> But never mind me. Go ahead with your plan.


LMFAO
reading these forums blazed is a blast in itself.


----------



## doc111 (Nov 18, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> By the way, smart guy, when I refer to the local criminal syndicate I am not talking about the street-level dealers.
> 
> I am talking about the guys you *don't* see. The ones who will *slam* your dick in a car door for taking money out of their pockets.
> 
> But never mind me. Go ahead with your plan.


 LOL!!! Man I love your posts! Maybe those guys where he lives will only threaten to slam his dick in the car door for the first offense. I don't like the odds though......Ouch!


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol. ..y'all some funny mother fuckers.
Yeah ever since I had my idea every bodys dated pretty much the same thing.
But if I don't do it ill have burning all my life always working doing somekind of hard labor.
ive been to prison yes I hate it, most stories are lies ppl do get fucked in the ass but they are sex afenders
Bitches,or just owe somebody who has no problem ducking another Guy.
Which is rare depending were u are. But I'd rather go to prison trying to get rich thgen flipping burgers wondering if I could have plenty of money. Yes I'm a younger cat still learning but 400,000 a year or 15,000 hard labor.
So when I asked how to do it I just wonted to no. I was still thinking about it,I researched and most growers r caught stealing so while I grow ill just do nuthing illegal no smoking nuthing.
B


----------



## JediSmoker (Nov 18, 2009)

This is a very entertaining thread to say the least.

1000KWh can easily be excused with a computer, HDTV, and a 120w bulb. That is one bedroom. Add another 1000KWh for the living room alone, and another 1000KWh for heating/cooling/water and sewer pumping/freezer in the garage/power tool usage/hottub or swimming pool.... the list goes on. In a 3 bedroom house you can easily use 6000KWh and not have any suspicion whatsoever as long as you pay.

Get a business licence to work on/sell autos ($20) and have the power company come and install a industrial size power panel at your house. From there just buy and sell at auctions as your "work" and your power usage for 10,000KWh is justified. There are a billion excuses you can use to justify almost any power consumption. Just pay for it and no one will ever bother you.

Most of all, think before you act.


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 18, 2009)

stealing electricity is stupid... nuff said

you will get caught........ eventually......

cop


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 18, 2009)

That 5hit said:


> or what if your the family who finds this guy but dont know he dead and he's still touching the hot wire then you touch him and then some one touches you and so on


Some kind of incestuous, necro, electro orgy?!


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

JediSmoker said:


> This is a very entertaining thread to say the least.
> 
> 1000KWh can easily be excused with a computer, HDTV, and a 120w bulb. That is one bedroom. Add another 1000KWh for the living room alone, and another 1000KWh for heating/cooling/water and sewer pumping/freezer in the garage/power tool usage/hottub or swimming pool.... the list goes on. In a 3 bedroom house you can easily use 6000KWh and not have any suspicion whatsoever as long as you pay.
> 
> ...


Thank you
his is the type of replys I wont.
I'm going to write that Down .
Any other good ideas? ??


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 18, 2009)

JediSmoker said:


> This is a very entertaining thread to say the least.
> 
> 1000KWh can easily be excused with a computer, HDTV, and a 120w bulb. That is one bedroom. Add another 1000KWh for the living room alone, and another 1000KWh for heating/cooling/water and sewer pumping/freezer in the garage/power tool usage/hottub or swimming pool.... the list goes on. In a 3 bedroom house you can easily use 6000KWh and not have any suspicion whatsoever as long as you pay.


i agree completely... i use just about 3000 kwh a month with about 1000 watts to grow and the rest is utilities. but we have gas stoves heaters water heaters so that cuts nearly 500 kwh a month off and its two ppl in a 3 bedroom 3 bath house with a "game room"  above the garage.


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Nov 18, 2009)

so for the record thats only 550 kwh a month used on an 18/6 less in flower


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 18, 2009)

SmokeyMcChokey said:


> so for the record thats only 550 kwh a month used on an 18/6 less in flower


Love your username....


----------



## imgod3000 (Nov 18, 2009)

screw getting caught, you're gonna fry yourself or even blow yourself up. when you are messing with meters you cannot kill power to your meter so you are working with live power that has no over current protection device. youtube "arc flash" and see if you feel comfortable working on live electricity


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well $3249 a month 
Might have to cut down half.
300 plants 10 plants per 1000watt light. 30 lights
Right??


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 18, 2009)

Well $3249 a month 
Might have to cut down half.
300 plants 10 plants per 1000watt light. 30 lights
Right??


----------



## growin4myhead (Nov 18, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> You would have to sell 94 grams a day . . . every day. Figure that out!


and hes worried about the electric bill? ROFL


----------



## madcatter (Nov 18, 2009)

An acquaintance who rides a two wheeler with a back patch just got busted for power stealing.... and his was a legitimate fuck up by the power company. The gestapo hit his place with 6 dudes and the power company to serve the warrant... It looks like it will come down in his favour but he got jammed up over a few household lights in the upstairs of his building... and some one wants to rob the power co. of enough for a 300 plant grow....

Can you say busted....


----------



## 1mikej (Nov 18, 2009)

put a desiel genator in the garage and vent garage. buy a desiel truck and a desiel fuel pump. go to gas station with desiel truck and fill up the tanks. park desiel truck in the garrage with the generator. siffen gas out of truck and put it in the generators tank with the electric fuel pump.


----------



## Woomeister (Nov 19, 2009)

dutch29681 said:


> Why ever body hating on me and the generator is 68 sb "average conversation "


Hmm lets think about this one.....I believe YOU started the thread, and I believe the thread is about how to STEAL electricity...

One thing that all smokers have in common is the feeling that they are tarred with the 'criminal' brush for smoking a plant. People that want to steal electricity to grow their weed are 'actually' criminalising the smoking fraternity, and adding fuel to the fire. I for one do not appreciate this.


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 19, 2009)

Lead the way brotha....it sounds like you my friend are a fucking genius!!!kiss-ass...sign me up im on board to watch you flourish.....Im just sursprised that I hadn't thought of your ingenius, elaborate scheme yet....You my friend are a pioneer, bravo!!! keep up the good work.....I'd start doing some kegal excercises and thinking of a female name to suit you...cause you my friends are about to become an ass pirate...again your brilliant I tell ya brilliant!! A fucken think tank!! Wow...


----------



## mofizzle415 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd say grab hot lead in one hand your nuetral in the other and shove that ground right up your ass...dude im just guessing but I can almost bet you'd light up like a fucken X-mas tree... I hope....Cheers....Got a sister I can bone down ? just asking...I mean you want to steal electricity, can I steal you sisters or your ladies snagglepuss ?....fucken piece of shit!!...Do you steal from mommy's purse too ?....I'd fucken back hand you if you were in front of me...Twice!!!


----------



## mrmadcow (Nov 19, 2009)

1mikej said:


> put a desiel genator in the garage and vent garage.
> ....


never mind diesel, use a propane genorator so you can vent the exhaust into the grow room!


----------



## weedmang (Nov 19, 2009)

well maybe u could have frased the title a lil better but growing 300 plants in a house is risky on more than 1 level neibhors for 1 power company the 2nd and fire department wher im from in canada its not uncommon for a house to burn down and reveal a major grow opp usually owned by some major organised crime groups bikers ect ect ....

then u gotta sell that many grams this large of an amount is usually sold in kilos and pounds not grams which is tough on its own cause ull have alot of heat on u after a bit.

i watched a vid where the cops found i think 10 or 20 train cars burried underground running off genarators.

most people around here resort to using the summer to theyre advantage spreading out 300 plants outdoors is risky on its own but less chance of going to jail cause usually they just take the weed and dont bother to find out who grew it.

so as far as growing 300 plant goes i would say drop the number of plants and focus more on yeild per plant.
once u have a descent number of plants u can handle power wise and sale wise safely then u can expand to other locations give urself a 5 year plan to get to that 400,000$ a year mark and buy some guns cause u can surely bet that some 1 higher up the food chain will ome looking for the guy cutting his throat know what i mean.

ur ideah is not completely far fetched just needs a lil more planning if ur gonna go this big u wanna plan accordingly taking in all factors of the aspect at hand.

p.s this site dont have many commercial growers on it mostly guys who have small grow ops for mediacal and personal use so u can see why they are all hating on u.
a lot of people dont realize that if it werent for the guys that risk going big weed wouldint be as wide spread as it. most americans would never get it in theyre area cause there wouldint be enough to go around theres a massive market of people out there who dont grow and smoke a shitload of weed. just remember even if ur only growing 1 plant excluding medical growers who have the ok to do so u are a criminal.
the guy that gets caught stealing 1 chocolate bar can get the same amount of prison time as the guy that steals the whole case know what i mean i hope this helps u make a wiser descion in ur quest for the big time remember nothing happens over night


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 19, 2009)

mofizzle415 said:


> I'd say grab hot lead in one hand your nuetral in the other and shove that ground right up your ass...dude im just guessing but I can almost bet you'd light up like a fucken X-mas tree... I hope....Cheers....Got a sister I can bone down ? just asking...I mean you want to steal electricity, can I steal you sisters or your ladies snagglepuss ?....fucken piece of shit!!...Do you steal from mommy's purse too ?....I'd fucken back hand you if you were in front of me...Twice!!!




Ur talking shit on a growing site how big of a bitch r u?
Sound like a 10 year old on MySpace...stop smoking for a while cause cannabis stunts ur growth.


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 19, 2009)

weedmang said:


> well maybe u could have frased the title a lil better but growing 300 plants in a house is risky on more than 1 level neibhors for 1 power company the 2nd and fire department wher im from in canada its not uncommon for a house to burn down and reveal a major grow opp usually owned by some major organised crime groups bikers ect ect ....
> 
> then u gotta sell that many grams this large of an amount is usually sold in kilos and pounds not grams which is tough on its own cause ull have alot of heat on u after a bit.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the comments.


----------



## dragun (Nov 20, 2009)

most of the grow houses discovered in my area are because of a fire caused by faulty wiring,trying to steal power.

even though heavy power users get charged three times the going rate,the power company will not report even massive

usage.only if the police get a court order can they get your usage records.and they need a good reason for that.

now if your in canada the police work hand in hand with the power company.


----------



## slump (Nov 20, 2009)

Do what I did.

For the time being in CA we have meter readers (going digital by Jan 2011). My meter is on the side of my house...a couple of months before I started my grow I called PG&E and told them that I was putting a dog run on the side of my house with a locked gate so the meter guy wouldn't be able to get to the meter 1, because the gate is locked and 2, even if I did leave the gate unlocked...my dogs would eat his face.

They said thanks for the call and that they will be using an averaged amount...where for that month's billing they would average the bill from 2 previous years in the same month (e.g. they used Nov 2008 and 2007 bills to find my bill for Nov of this year).

Some other members have discussed the fire hazards of screwing around with electricity...I happen to be lucky and know an electrical contractor who does a LOT of grow rooms as side work. Don't screw around with wiring if you don't know wtf you're doing.

- The tags for this thread are awesome btw.

Safe Growing

Slump


----------



## dutch29681 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yea I need to find a electician


----------



## CHILLINxWITHxMARLEY (Nov 20, 2009)

Johnnyorganic said:


> I could not agree more.
> 
> Individuals such as the OP sully the entire movement. We are *not* criminals, but the norms see the scumbags who smoke and lump us all together.
> 
> ...


Seriously... Anyways 250-300 plants?!
1.were the hell would you do that without any suspicion
2.if ur afraid of the bill START SMALL and slowly add more plants as u build up a fund.
3.stealing electricity  and THAT MUCH... geez idiots these day


----------



## gege (Dec 8, 2009)

What is a smart meter? How does it detect one who is stealing electricity?


----------



## JoeCa1i (Dec 8, 2009)

heres info. on smart meters,not good!http://green.tmcnet.com/topics/green/articles/29262-new-smart-meters-from-florida-power-light-silver.htm


----------



## biggun (Dec 8, 2009)

dude don't steal period, you will bring down the wrath of the hermie god upon you and all your bud will be seedy. JUST SAY NO TO THE STEALING THING


----------



## pranaphreak (Dec 8, 2009)

stealing is bad... and yes... the hermie karma train will catch up to you eventually..


----------



## pranaphreak (Dec 8, 2009)

ha...love the tags.. "scumbag, thief..." good shit


----------



## smokingrubber (Dec 8, 2009)

dont get this friggin thread started again! - unsubed


----------



## pranaphreak (Dec 9, 2009)

smokingrubber said:


> dont get this friggin thread started again! - unsubed


and why would you waste time subscribing to this thread in the first place?


----------



## RickWhite (Dec 9, 2009)

Several people were busted doing that in my area. You do not want to get caught stealing power and you do not want your grow jeopardized by something that dumb.


----------



## steezy (Jan 27, 2010)

Nematodes said:


> The explosive reaction when you tap into that wire coming direct from the transformer is going to leave a mark and those rubber gloves and boots will be melted on you like your new skin will be.


Hah, I left out a few details in my post but if he doesn't know enough about electricity or have an electrician to help him to do it safely he's fucked anyways.


----------



## Punk (Jan 27, 2010)

1mikej said:


> you cant grow that many plants without a generator. that much power get you caught by the weekend. i believe 1000watts per bedroom in a house is as high as you wanna go.


 
See, now this is really the solution, well said mike. 

You need a generator. It's not stealing, it's not raising your electric bill. Win win. I know a guy who does an attic grow and powers it with generator, harvests about a pound every three months.


----------



## Uncle Fishy (Jan 27, 2010)

Let me point out to everyone that electric companies do send people out on a regular basis to look for what they call power leaks. This can be damage to power lines but it also is how they find most of the people that steal power. 

I had a friend that was stealing enough to power 29 400w HID's and they nailed him five months after he started.

My suggestion to the OP is if he really wants to go through with that big a grow op, he needs to find some old rundown building out in the country to rent under a false id and create a business that restores something and keep the doors locked and odor down. Pay the big electric bills and hire a few illegals to stay there all the time and pray your not there if the place gets raided. If you observed all the security precautions you could and don't run out of luck. You probably get away with it for a year.


----------



## Kdoe420 (Jan 27, 2010)

Uncle Fishy said:


> Let me point out to everyone that electric companies do send people out on a regular basis to look for what they call power leaks. This can be damage to power lines but it also is how they find most of the people that steal power.
> 
> I had a friend that was stealing enough to power 29 400w HID's and they nailed him five months after he started.
> 
> My suggestion to the OP is if he really wants to go through with that big a grow op, he needs to find some old rundown building out in the country to rent under a false id and create a business that restores something and keep the doors locked and odor down. Pay the big electric bills and hire a few illegals to stay there all the time and pray your not there if the place gets raided. If you observed all the security precautions you could and don't run out of luck. You probably get away with it for a year.


I like how you think... great advice!!!


----------



## namknuks (Jan 27, 2010)

Most warehouses use HID lighting How is running 30 lights and paying for the electric suspicious? Now growing that much in a house you will have lots of other suspicious shit going down. Face it you dont know jack shit and are in over your head.


----------



## Ganjatopolis (Apr 27, 2010)

Register your home(s) as a home business. Have people stay in the houses you own that are willing to work for weed and live rent-free. Count a percentage of what you make as revenue from the home business, just so the IRS doesn't ask questions. There you go, problem solved.


----------



## gorilla85 (Apr 27, 2010)

If they see the power go up at 8pm and go down at 8am,, but you pay your electricity always timely, and its only a 400w HPS or MH, what do you think the odds theyll ever say anything??... personal question


----------



## gorilla85 (Apr 27, 2010)

btw, dont steal you dumb dumb, ppl like you is why normal ppl get charged more


----------



## Tyrannabudz (Apr 27, 2010)

Not worth it. Perhaps you ought to consider spending some of the money it will take to buy enough equipment to grow that many plants and invest it into a couple of wind turbines or solar panels. Than you would not have to worry about getting busted for something as retarded as stealing power. No offense.


----------

